# Upcoming: Title Not Available - Guide Problem?



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a bunch of these scattered thru the guide. Sometimes I go to the guide and these channels have information - like Channel 95 shows Upcomnig: Rangers @ Kings. then if I go back into the guide, I get the Title not available. I searched for this but could not find anything. Any way to cure this? Is this a software bug?

Thanks.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

gator5000e said:


> I have a bunch of these scattered thru the guide. Sometimes I go to the guide and these channels have information - like Channel 95 shows Upcomnig: Rangers @ Kings. then if I go back into the guide, I get the Title not available. I searched for this but could not find anything. Any way to cure this? Is this a software bug?
> 
> Thanks.


Not all programs for all channels show for an exact two weeks. Some do some don't.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, but the info can be there one minute and then I get the no title available just a few minutes later - and for programming that is on tonight. That does not sound right to me. Like the hockey game. The first time I looked there was nothing there. If I had not gone back I would not have seen the game tonight at 10:30; Just wondering if there is anything I can do.


----------



## Darkside Devotee (Sep 8, 2006)

gator5000e said:


> Thanks, but the info can be there one minute and then I get the no title available just a few minutes later - and for programming that is on tonight. That does not sound right to me. Like the hockey game. The first time I looked there was nothing there. If I had not gone back I would not have seen the game tonight at 10:30; Just wondering if there is anything I can do.


I had an issue with this, turned out it was the parental controls. The guide doesn't show info if the rating is not approved, can't imagine they'd change that on you but it was the problem in my instance.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

gator5000e said:


> Thanks, but the info can be there one minute and then I get the no title available just a few minutes later - and for programming that is on tonight. That does not sound right to me. Like the hockey game. The first time I looked there was nothing there. If I had not gone back I would not have seen the game tonight at 10:30; Just wondering if there is anything I can do.


It's not on your end, it is DirecTV. Guide data for 95 is always rather funky, and when there's nothing on there you'll often get "searching for signal" since they only activate it when needed.

It's nice that they show the games, but it would be even nicer if we knew when they were going to be on.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

Still having this problem tonight. All the ST channels showed Upcoming: Title Not Available. Took a chance and reset the unit and now all the ST channels show the Mix channels and upcoming games. Hopefully, this is a correctable bug.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

gator5000e said:


> Still having this problem tonight. All the ST channels showed Upcoming: Title Not Available. Took a chance and reset the unit and now all the ST channels show the Mix channels and upcoming games. Hopefully, this is a correctable bug.


Do a date and time search and your ST stuff will be there


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mocciat said:


> Do a date and time search and your ST stuff will be there


I noticed the guide problem when I was checking my history. I noticed a lot of cancelled recordings for 11/13 (WCBS2 MPEG4) and some a little earlier than 11/13. Actually, there are lots all over the guide.

I'm wondering whether the guide could be the culprit when there are partial recordings or no recording at all when there are series links in place.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Vinny said:


> I noticed the guide problem when I was checking my history. I noticed a lot of cancelled recordings for 11/13 (WCBS2 MPEG4) and some a little earlier than 11/13. Actually, there are lots all over the guide.
> 
> I'm wondering whether the guide could be the culprit when there are partial recordings or no recording at all when there are series links in place.


Did you restart recently?
If so, then anything that "was" scheduled, is "canceled" and re-added when the guide re-loads


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

mocciat said:


> Do a date and time search and your ST stuff will be there


Shouldn't have to do that for every channel I have the Upcoming: Title Not Available guide problem, right? And it happens every day on a number of channels. Anyway, just wanted to post it in case it's a bug. Sure seems like one.


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

I noticed some of this with the Center Ice channels earlier. It seemed as if the Title Not Available message was happening close to the end of the half hour when the guide would have to shift. So, say 7:28 I looked at the guide and other than the games that were actually on at the moment, the other CI channels had the Title Not Available message even though the upcoming games had been listed earlier when I looked. But at 7:30 after the guide had flipped over to that next half hour, all the upcoming games tonight were actually listed in the guide. It looked like channel 95 was doing the same thing around the same time.

I'll have to check back later and see if the same thing happens again at the end of the hour.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

There's definitely something weird going on with WCBS 2 MPEG4 guide data in NY. I lost a bunch of SLs for that channel starting with next Tuesday, and the guide data is blank. The shows were in the guide yesterday. We'll see how long it takes to restore them.

BTW, I haven't done a reset since Tuesday night.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you restart recently?
> If so, then anything that "was" scheduled, is "canceled" and re-added when the guide re-loads


At the time of my original post, I hadn't restarted for over a week. The guide is populated; but not with the right programming; thus, series links were cancelled. I'm hoping the guide will straighten itself out by 11/13. I just checked it again, and it still is wrong.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Before you go to bed tonight...

Restart the unit, to force the guide to reload.....
If after the reload, and it is still wrong... then it might just be flat out bad data in the guide stream.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Before you go to bed tonight...
> 
> Restart the unit, to force the guide to reload.....
> If after the reload, and it is still wrong... then it might just be flat out bad data in the guide stream.


I had to restart 3 times tonight (thats another story) and each time the guide came back with the same info. On 11/13, from 10:30 AM until 11/14 at 10:52 PM the guide lists "Upcoming: Make Money in Today's Real Estate Market." Hence, all normal programming in series links have been cancelled.


----------



## islesfan44 (Oct 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Before you go to bed tonight...
> 
> Restart the unit, to force the guide to reload.....
> If after the reload, and it is still wrong... then it might just be flat out bad data in the guide stream.


This problem has been occuring since I got my HR20 (10/7/06), and it seems to be confined to the NHL Center Ice channels. Of course, since recording doesn't work with Center Ice, it really desn't matter anyway. If I get to watch the game live, I just tune to 760, and start pressing the up channel button until I see the Islanders. Most of the time, I just watch on my old reliable TiVo.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I get the message on the CI channels as well as some of the channels in the 90s. The weird thinking is that if you pull up the guide a bunch of times once in a while the correct information will be there. But it won't stay that way for long.

BTW, are the data streams different for each type/brand of receiver?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wanted to watch the Kings/Bulls game in NBA-LP. I checked the schedule about 6PM and all the LP channels showed no programming. I checked again at 7:00 and now all the 7PM games were showing up but bo Kings/Bulls. I selected the channel for the last game showing and tuned to it. I think hit the channel up button and the channel banner for 753 said upcoming at 7:30 for the game. When back to watching something else and checked the guide again on 753 and it again didn't list the Kings/Bulls game. After 7:30 the guide was then showing the 7:30 games. Happens on both my HR20's.


----------



## tjdevaul (Oct 28, 2006)

I am also seeing funky guide data. Sometimes it's all there, sometimes it partly there and most of the time it's Upcoming: Title Not Available. It's not just on center ice. It does look like it's on sports programming (even in the 600's). I have also noticed that when you go to the channel, for a brief second it shows the correct program information then goes back to "Upcoming: Title Not Available ". I tried to Manuel record a game the other night and I got nothing (would not even play) but in the VOD listing it shows the right information and the HR20 said it was on 633(fox sports south) but playing crimson and tide.

Mind you all of my other D* receivers had the correct guide data.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I had this this morning in advance of my first Sunday with ST HD. Was checking to make sure I was going to get the games and what channels they were on. I called support and was told the guide data doesn't show up until game day. I explained to them that on my TiVo box, I actually can see the NEXT week's games guide data right behind the current game on that channel - been that way for a long time.

So I said "Thank you for your help", hung up, went to my settings, restarted the box, and everything was there upon reboot. Being a Mac user for a long time, I'm not used to having to reboot to fix problems. But if I acquire a more Windoze-like mentality, I'm sure the reboots will help. 

Of course, my Giants are the only game not scheduled in HD. Is this because it's not a high enough profile game (Houston)?. Does this happen often, or should all of the games be in HD?


----------



## tjdevaul (Oct 28, 2006)

In my case it was game day. Infact it was an hour before the games started.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Canis Lupus said:


> Of course, my Giants are the only game not scheduled in HD. Is this because it's not a high enough profile game (Houston)?. Does this happen often, or should all of the games be in HD?


That's because CBS has the game and they only have 3 in HD each week. Fox, at times, will have every game in HD. My Chargers aren't in HD this week either.

If you want to see what part of the nation gets which game (for CBS & Fox) and which are in HD, check here:

http://www.gribblenation.net/nflmaps/


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

An interesting quirk. If I pull up the guide, and go to a channel displaying Upcoming: Title Not Available, highlight the channel number and then hit Info, the guide will not let me move the yellow highlight to choose Done to exit the 
Info screen. I have to exit completely out of the guide. 

Not something that bugs me as a feature flaw but it seems to be a characteristic that does not happen when I do this on any other channel showing regular programming information. So it seems that something funky is happening when the guide shows Upcoming: Title Not Available.


----------

